

EBook readers removed from Google Play for supporting OPML format - crazysim
http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/17rtk0/moon_reader_was_blocked_from_play_market_by/

======
irlib
Hi,

It's really horrible to see how easy anyone can remove competitors from Google
play.

The DMCA claim is issued by well known in Russia litres company. This company
is well known by DDOS attacks (which they paid for) to some Russian ebooks
libraries. Litres loose this fight. Libraries won. Now they started fight
again in opposite direction - to remove from Google Play any books reader
which can have access (by OPDS) to such libraries (e.g. to lib.rus.ec
library).

There is also second cause. Litres company has their own book reader in the
Google play. You may check the page of this reader (
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.litres.andr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.litres.android)
). Just yesterday, in the "Users who viewed this also viewed" list there was
moon+ pro (now removed from market) on first place, Google books on second,
then cool reader (may also be removed from Google play since author of the
reader has already been threatened about that by litres) and finally moon+
again (not in the marked now). So, it seems, they just got attacked their main
competitors (except for Google books by obvious reason).

Moon+ Reader has been installed 5 000 000 - 10 000 000 times (which is 50x
times more that LitRes reader's installs number).

